# [SOLVED] Win8 with AO722



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire One 722-C52rr currently running Windows 7 Home Premium. Will it run Windows 8 Pro?

Current specs are:


AMD C-50 @ 1.00GHz, dual core
1x 4098GB DDR3L-1066 single channel
AMD Radeon HD 6250 @ 1280x1024

Processor supports PAE, NX and SSE2.

It looks like it will but I want to exhaust all avenues of inquiry before I make the leap so if anyone can shed any light on this I'd be grateful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Win8 with AO722*

Run the Windows 8 Upgrade assistant: Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------

